# pain below breast



## Guest

My husband and I had an arguement, and I have a pain below my breastbone, and also gas..Does anyone have this.Thank jodie


----------



## 16331

Yes, your not alone, I also have had that pain below the breast bone area. I got it at night, along with terrible stomach pain.


----------



## dmo

You're not alone. My pain is under my right breast/ribs on right side. I have IBS and had an endoscopy to widen my esophagus. Food would get stuck and eventually come back up. I do have acid reflux at times. From reading more and more, it seems ibs and reflux are associated.


----------



## andrewwarner

Pain below breast is a symptom of gas in your body which is very harmful that can be cured by consuming natural remedies.


----------



## HopefulG235

Yea i experience that very often. Its pressure. Feels like someone is standing on you.I still havent figured out what helps.


----------



## Yarm

I get that kind of pain too - from acid reflux and gas - having an argument will exacerbate the problem (I find that too). It is uncomfortable and hard to manage. It often takes days to go away.I use Tums at night only when I absolutely need to.


----------

